# Land Ho! Dream coming to fruition



## Kim Chee (Feb 16, 2016)

across the street:





Strawberry guava, tasty fruit, bentwood furniture, woven fences and????




Up the street (if you guessed very little traffic +8 Internet points)



down the street, roads are decent, not far to paved stuff, mountain bike ready).



Well, my wife and I are in the process of purchasing some land on the Big Island. Escrow still has about another month to close before we have control of the property which is when the real work begins. It is almost 2 acres which has native plant species as well as some invasive strawberry guava. By some, I mean I can't even walk onto the property right now because it is so thick...yes, I'm buying land which I haven't walked or can even see.. 

Once escrow is closed and I clear a path and a place to camp, I can start having people out. There is no infrastructure right now and town is about 2 1/2 miles away.

No electricity
No toilet
No running water
No roof

You've been in similar situations before, now you have permission and have to keep it right for the next person.

I will be busy for several months working elsewhere to make ends meet while hand clearing the property on my time off (I will be painting the stumps of the invasives with herbicide for all of you who are opposed to using chemicals where appropriate). 

If you would like to visit, hang out, meet up, drink two beers or lounge around all day you can...honestly, I don't care if you don't work on the property right now if you are doing something somewhere and just using this as a base (I swear, if you stay here and don't at least work somewhere else, I think you might be a bum and I don't enable bums). 

If you want to help with the clearing and it looks like you can without getting hurt, you're welcome to. ***I have $0 to offer in pay at this time, your time would be graciously accepted as a gift. 

I plan on bringing a small solar system to charge cordless tools mostly, but your phone/tablet can probably get some too. I also will probably have a nice tarp to shed the rain (150" average/year). Any trash and solid human waste you generate will need to be hauled out by you and disposed of appropriately (I will not be cleaning up after you, I handle my own stuff already). 

I don't care if you smoke green stuff or drink whatever, but if it looks like you are creating an unsafe situation or other problems you'll need to find another place.

If you're seriously thinking you'd like to come out, shoot me a pm. Price airfare into Hilo (or Kona which is cheaper, but you'll be hitchin' a little way)

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## wizehop (Feb 16, 2016)

Dude why did you gave to say wife...fucking heart breaking......but really, sounds epic man..Ill have to make it there some day...


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 16, 2016)

wizehop said:


> Dude why did you gave to say wife...fucking heart breaking......but really, sounds epic man..Ill have to make it there some day...



Sir Wizehop, you're welcome here anytime with alohas and big hugs brother!


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 16, 2016)

The girl and I usually make it to Oahu every autumn, and we hope hope hope we can finally make it to the BI next time. If so we'll gladly stop by; we're dreaming of setting up a homestead for ourselves here in Maine, so it'd be great to see how you guys have begun your dream.

Man, I can taste those guava right now. Good hunting!


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2016)

hehe - The Tude and her "Dude" as you call him are planning on something here. Been going out with him like 6 yrs and we've never traveled anywhere together other than to his parents - and I take off on jaunts by myself to visit friends or explore. Just need to find someone to watch the 3 cats and his old dog. Would love to get there, arm myself with a machete and go hacking away (and ready to run screaming if I find a buggie bigger than my hand ...


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 16, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> ?..we're dreaming of setting up a homestead for ourselves here in Maine, so it'd be great to see how you guys have begun your dream.
> 
> Man, I can taste those guava right now. Good hunting!



You're welcome to come rest here while you're traveling and by the time fall comes around it will probably be a lot less primitive. I hope your Maine homestead is a happy one and that you have many visitors. 




Tude said:


> Would love to get there, arm myself with a machete and go hacking away (and ready to run screaming if I find a buggie bigger than my hand ...



The buggies can be nasty!




Tooooooood! Bring your Dooooood!
After you find somebody to watch your furry friends come out and plant some veggies. I think your Dood just might like it here, if a person has good wifi it is telecommute friendly.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats Michael!!!!!!!!!!! way to go! I bet you are excited to start working the land! I myself am getting ready to depart Oahu this evening and excited for the 5 acres we're moving to in Washington.
Strawberry guava is okay but if I were you I would definitely put in some lilikoi vines and of course don't forget papaya, avocados, mangoes, etc. I will really miss Rapoza mangoes. Can't really find them on the mainland....they are so delicious and juicy....melt like butter in your mouth. Hope you have a stockpile of bug dope at the ready!!!!  Have fun braddah and remember: Ua mau ke ea o ka aina i ka pono and all will be well!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 16, 2016)

Got 7 ounces deet 100 coming to save my ass while I slay the guava.

Happy travels, and should you long for the Big. Island, you'll have a place here.


----------



## Aurum (Feb 16, 2016)

@7xMichael I should be spread on toast, because I am jelly.
But seriously, congrats, that sounds like a dream come true.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 16, 2016)

Aurum said:


> @7xMichael I should be spread on toast, because I am jelly.
> But seriously, congrats, that sounds like a dream come true.



No need to be jelly, I'll share.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Feb 16, 2016)

incredible


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Feb 18, 2016)

I would be very interested in coming up a couple months a year. I wouldn't be working a legit job..as I won't have a visa but will be doing odd jobs here and there I'm sure. Mostly I want to help clear the land. Would that situation be alright with you?


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 18, 2016)

MirandaLeigh said:


> I would be very interested in coming up a couple months a year. I wouldn't be working a legit job..as I won't have a visa but will be doing odd jobs here and there I'm sure. Mostly I want to help clear the land. Would that situation be alright with you?



That would be absolutely fantastic. I'm getting to know people in the area who can probably offer you some kind of work exchange opportunity so you're not continually having to "rough it" while clearing undeveloped land. If you put in some time for a work/trade you'll have some comforts that I can't provide. It is very hard work, monotonous yet rewarding. On the other hand, you can have as much downtime as you want and if being in the jungle doesn't make you crazy you probably will do just fine. The nearest small town is about 2.5 miles away...a decent walk or a short bike ride.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Feb 18, 2016)

awesome, alright I'm adding this to the list of things to think about. It's been one of those 'panic about my life' weeks. Lots on the brain.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 13, 2016)

@Kim Chee , any updates about your land?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2016)

dmac66 said:


> @Kim Chee , any updates about your land?



Bought!

However, I'm heading back to Minnesota in a couple weeks long-term.

I barely did anything there, it is going to have to wait for now.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 13, 2016)

@Kim Chee , just in time for mosquito season. At least you missed a lot of the cold weather.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 15, 2017)

#Boom

Let the eco village begin.

Sonic Boom in bound. (If approved)

If you wish to help this cause....

www.paypal.me/house13oom

I fix, I build. (What is needed, and allowd)
Currently on my agenda...

Latrine
Garden
Housing
Chickens
Boat
Build another motorbike.

Kinda in that order.

Aloha and Mahalio!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2017)

Aloha @nivoldoog,

I'm off island for probably some time to come (except for maybe a vacation).

The offer I made for people to come out was for when I was there. I'm not opposed to somebody going there to camp and garden long term, but there would have to be some kind of vetting process. Sure, it is raw land and there isn't much to screw up, but indeed there is stuff which can be screwed up. I sent you a pm so we can discuss in detail.

Unless you have cash to support yourself (or a reliable trickle of cash already coming in) I'd recommend wwoofing somewhere in Upper Puna and occasionally clearing yourself out a spot as time and energy permits. The projects you mentioned are worthwhile and will take plenty of time and money to accomplish. 

Also, if you put alot of resources into building something it is possible for the County to shut you down should the neighbors complain. On the other hand, you could have the place to yourself for over 4 years if you do it right.

Mahalo!


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 16, 2017)

Defiantly some process is needed for anyone who goes out there. For one, I do not make camp with just anyone and I would be very hesitant on giving my camp location away. I camped in long beach behind a bush for 8 months before I even showed my best friend where it was at. I miss that bush

The projects I mentioned would only take me a couple days, (assuming I got the food for the couple days) chickens would be cool, but neighbours could be an issue but they prolly got chickens to. Chickens are a cool idea but the most cost and time and noise. I keep seeing the feral chickens and I'm "I want to catch, raise and eat you"

I have no worries you should find me acceptable to work your land. References available upon request and it will take about two weeks to get my student loan paid and secure transportation from Oahu to big island. I am already heading there for other reasons.

As for money... My motto is "If you not making money, you spending it."

I been migrant working around the country since I left the military. I liked to work, I'm skilled and I can be professional when needed. Hopefully my online business will start generating income in a couple months, till then... odd work or maybe even a small job if one is close by.


----------



## shibashakes (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats! I've never been to Hawaii but would love to go and would surely help out.


----------



## briancray (Jan 16, 2017)

@Kim Chee if I end up in Hawaii next year for temp work I will definitely head to Big Island to check it out there. If you still need help clearing the land I'll give you a hand for free man. Congrats on the property.


----------

